# Preamplificador dentro del bajo?



## isaias el k-bro

Hola! esta es la primera vez que pregunto algo! y lo hago porque ya no se que hacer!
Lo que pasa es que tengo un bajo pasivo con muy poco volumen, y quisiera que me pasen algun esquema para hacer un preamplificador que pueda meter dentro del bajo! que se alimente con 9v! y si es posible un control de tono, si no, no importa!
desde ya gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y si lo pones fuera del bajo ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/


----------



## isaias el k-bro

La verdad!
te lo agradesco mucho! esta muy bueno ese proyecto! parece un poco complicado ya que nunca hice una placa yo mismo! pero voy a intentarlo!
muchas gracias! y si me consigues uno que pueda meter dentro mucho mejor!


----------



## ppaappoo

Este esta mut bueno y es re facil.

http://www.till.com/articles/GuitarPreamp/index.html

















Suerte.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

gracias!
yo hice ese pro un poco diferente! puse un pote de 100 donde va el 3m3, y en la salida disrecto, sin pote! funciono, pero no aumento mucho el volumen! sera por que lo hice mal? agradeceria tu respuesta!


----------



## Fogonazo

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> gracias!
> yo hice ese pro un poco diferente! puse un pote de 100 donde va el 3m3, y en la salida disrecto, sin pote! funciono, pero no aumento mucho el volumen! sera por que lo hice mal? agradeceria tu respuesta!



Casi siempre es preferible colocar el potenciómetro a la salida.

Intenta con esta variante, el BF245 no es conveniente reemplazarlo por otro y verifica su correcta conexión.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

gracias! intentare conseguir eso! mi problema la anterior vez, fue que no me vendian la 3m3, porque decian que no tenian en ningun lado! pero bueno lo intentare! gracias!


----------



## ppaappoo

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> gracias! intentare conseguir eso! mi problema la anterior vez, fue que no me vendian la 3m3, porque decian que no tenian en ningun lado! pero bueno lo intentare! gracias!



Le podes poner una de 2M2 en serie con una de 1M y 3 de 100, va a ser algo engorroso pero podes buscar otra combinacion, siempre recorda que las resistencias en serie se suman.

De todos modos una de 3M3 no es tan dificil de conseguir, esta dentro de los valores normalizados (comunes).


----------



## isaias el k-bro

Tenes razon! no me acorde de hacer eso! gracias! lo que paso que donde vivo los locales de electronica las mesquinan un poco, nunca supe porque! pero bueno si no hare lo que vos decis!


----------



## Machimbre

Este circuito lo armé y no funcionó a la primera, me fijé bien y el transistor era BF245C (es por el Vgs?), volví a la tienda por un BF245A y como no tenían lo sustituí por un 2SK118 que anduvo muy bien. 

La R de 3M3 no es crítica, fija la impedancia de entrada y con 1M como mínimo va mas que bien. 

Tiene una sutil ganancia y hace el sonido mas cristalino, esto es porque mejora la impedancia de salida del instrumento y por lo tanto el cable y la entrada del amplificador no se comen esos agudos que ahora se escuchan con este circuito.

Ahora bien, hablando de gustos, me encantó la definición que le saca a las cuerdas. Tambien lo probe en mi guitarra aunque ahí esa nitidez extra o me agradaba o me relajaba segun lo que estaba tocando (arpegios, riffs, rasgueo, que estilo musical, si la pastilla del mástil o del puente...). Esto es ultra-subjetivo así que cada uno blablabla... 

Mi conclusión como músico: probar a conciencia la diferencia de sonido de tu instrumento con y sin este circuito de por medio, abre el oído. Antes no me daba cuenta como "colorea" el sonido los metros de cable hasta el amplificador, ahora, se puede decir que lo "escucho"... y me gusta


----------



## isaias el k-bro

gracias por tu recomendacion! hoy mismo lo armo!


----------



## elmario

La idea de este circuito es basicamente es lo que comenta machimbre, es decir mejorar la impedancia  por el asunto  del cable y la coloracion,etc., si lo que queres es mas ganancia tratá primero de "bypassear" la resistencia de 2k2 con un condensador de entre 2.2 y 4.7 uf y vas a aumentar un toque la gain, si no te alcanza vas a tener que agregar otra etapa, el problema de la ganancia esta en que el fet necesita "comida" es decir, con 9 V es poco lo k se puede hacer, muchos de los pre activos para bajo con fet (tipo Aguilar) se alimentan con 2 baterias de 9 en serie o sea 18 V, incluso este mismo da mas ganancia con ese voltaje. En cuanto al fet la diferencia en cuanto a A,B o C esta en el voltaje de drain que soporta pero yo probe algunos otros como el mpf102 y el 2n3819 y funcionan muy bien tambien.
Fijate en estos articulos, tal vez te puedan ayudar:
http://www.rason.org/Projects/jfetamp/jfetamp.htm
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page120.htm

Saludos


----------



## negrus06

Hola, mi duda es como armar un circuito activo para un bajo utilizando los mismos potes , micros y demas materiales q ya tiene el bajo, me podrían explicar un poquito mejor, disculpen las molestias...

Jr


----------



## Machimbre

negrus06, depende del bajo que tengas.

Aquí adjunto un circuito para jazz bass o cualquier modelo con la configuración dos micros-dos potes de volumen-un pote de tono. 

Si no se tiene esta configuración con algo de  este circuito puede separarse en bloques para adaptarlo a otra configuración. S1 y S2 son opcionales, S1 selecciona entre dos rangos para el pote de tono y S2 enmudece la salida (mute). Para mas detalles http://www.albertkreuzer.com/start.htm


----------



## ricardodeni

que buen aporte machimbre , me parece que me lo voy a armar , yo tengo un bajo fender MB5 con los mic jazz bass marca EMG activos, me viene barbaro este circuito ,de paso te pregunto, como va el gallien?

saludos.


----------



## negrus06

Gracias Machimbre parece interezante, el bajo al q le quiero poner esto es un Washburn Taurus t25, con dos mic, dos potes de vol y dos potes de tono, q te parece q se le podría modificar para q ande sin problemas, y otra consulta, hay alguna manera de poder elegir luego por medio de alguna llave o algo por el estilo, utilizar el circuito activo o el anterior pasivo?, por q me parece q estaría bueno, tener ambas opciones ya q el sonido con cada uno de los circuitos tiene sus propias caracteristicas...


----------



## Machimbre

Aquí modifique el esquema para tener dos controles de tono (uno para cada micrófono). Simplemente puse un filtro por pastilla después de los FET T1 - T2 y finalmente coloqué el divisor resistivo de 47k a la salida de los controles de tono llegando así con la mezcla de los micrófonos "coloreados individualmente" al pre de salida T3.

Si negrus, se puede conmutar activo/pasivo con potes push pull como éste DiMarzio EP1200PP de 250k que cuestan unos 15 dólares cada uno   (don't cry for my Aryentina). Debe haber más baratos  






ricardodeni! gracias por preguntar, está en estado embrionario, esta semana encargo los componentes que me faltan (salvo la fuente jeje) así voy soldando! Las fotos son una promesa.

...y qué pedazos de bajos tienen! Yo sigo con mi modesto FAIM jazzbass


----------



## negrus06

Machimbre un genio total, buenisimo lo tuyo, ahora la ultima petición... (por el momento, je), q posibilidades habrá de q subas el PCB con estas ultimas modificaciones?   sería buenisimo, ya q por lo menos yo, no estoy muy canchero en esas cosas... Mil gracias si podes y si no todo bien, no hay problema...

Negrus06


----------



## Machimbre

Con gusto, ahora decime el espacio que tiene el Washburn Taurus, no vaya a ser que despues no entre


----------



## awa

Hola queria ver como se puede llegar a conectar 2 fet para aumentar un poco mas el volumen, el tema pasa porque donde vivo se me dificulta muchisimo encontrar las partes por lo que tengo que recurrir a reciclar, de aqui que encontre 2 fets K30A por lo que vi creo que son de toshiba y puse uno en el circuito de kreuzer con alguna modificacion de resistencias y funciono, la variante de fogonazo funciono bien en la simulacion pero a la practica con estos k30A no me fue muy bien, pero bueno soy solo aficionado con esto y bueno quisiera ver si alguien puede ojear esto y corregirlo para ganar un poco mas de volumen a la salida. gracias...
No se si conecte bien los instrumentos.. Salu2...


----------



## Machimbre

Parece como que conectaste los fet en paralelo... te dejo un esquema modificado con dos transistores y el pote a la salida para que pruebes, si queres mas volumen aumenta el valor de R12, podrias probar reemplazarlo por una resistencia variable de 5k o 10k para probar.

Y cuidar no confundir el patillaje de los transistores!


----------



## awa

Muchas gracias machimbre... tiene buena pinta... 
Lo voy a probar y comentare..
Y en efecto el circuito anterior lo hice con una resistencia variable en R4 para dar con el mejor valor.
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## awa

Muy bien funciono bien me dio un poco mas de volumen que hera lo que buscaba... distorciona un poco antes de tiempo pero aun asi me dio el volumen que buscaba sin distorcion.
dejo el pcb tal vez podria haber quedado mejor poro es el primero... ya vendran mejores...Salu2, y gracias Machimbre.[/img]


----------



## isaias el k-bro

che queres volumen sin distorcion probate este


----------



## awa

Gracias isaias lo probare.
Podria un funcionar un c2236?


----------



## isaias el k-bro

uh! me mataste! la verdad los unicos reemplazos que conozco son el 2n5088, bc108 y no me acuerdo los otros pero ese no lo escuche!  igual el 2n3904 es muy facil de conseguir!


----------



## awa

Gracias.. tratare de conseguir algo en esta p. isla.
Slu2 desde Lanzarote


----------



## chacarock

isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> che queres volumen sin distorcion probate este



hola, cha sabes que no sonsigo las resistenci de 430 y 43 k, vos le pusiste esas? o se las cambiaste.
        me dicen que no hay que no son modelos comerciales, que hondfa que puedo hacer, pongo dos en serie? par ahcer la equvalencia? cuales seria, pasa que no se que valores vienen y que no, saludos suerte


----------



## isaias el k-bro

hola! yo tampoco las consigui, puse 470k  y 47k sin problemas
otra cosa, si queres volumen y mas grvs hace ese, si solo queres volumen hace ese pero sacale C3 y C4 (estos cortan las frecuencias altas) y reemplaza C1 y C2 por 100nf o sino juga con sus valores para conseguir diferentes tonalidades!
EJ: c1 100nf c2 1uf, c1 470nf c2 100nf, c1 10nf c210nf (este va a sonar muy agudo), c1 1uf c2 1uf (yo recominedo este perfecto para el bajo), c1 1uf c2 2.2uf, etc

PD: esto va despues del control de volumen , pero  antes del tono suerte!


----------



## Tomasito

Acá venden unos potenciómetros push pull baratos, este sale $25 argentinos:
http://www.olimusic.com/ProductInfo...all&mar=all&lin=Potenciometros&pago=0&init=50

Para buscar más miren acá: 
http://www.olimusic.com/ListaPrecio...ll&lin=Potenciometros&pago=0&init=0&stk=False




Yo para el bajo lo que hice fue el Cable con Preamp de Don Tillman. Me gusta mucho la definición y la tonalidad que le saca al sonido, que con un cable normal no la tengo:
http://www.till.com/articles/PreampCable/index.html

Aparte es relatívamente barato de hacer.


----------



## chacarock

gracias El-kbro, ya tengo todo, para hacerlo, estoy haciendo las plaquitas, y revisando el satashett delos transistore puesto que consegui los 2n222A (creo que son remplazos) pa no conectar mal las patitas porque ensima no vienen en encapsulado de plastico sino de metal, saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## isaias el k-bro

si pero el reemplazo es el 2n2222, ese viene de plastico. si no el 2n5088, bc546, 2n3904


----------



## chacarock

huuuuuuu! entonces  el 2n2222A no es reemplazo¿ estoy comparando los datashett y parece que si , pero capas que me estoy confundiendo,


----------



## Cacho

Podés usar casi cualquier cosa como reemplazo de 3904 en ese circuito, Chaca.

Lo único que necesitás es que tenga un ganancia similar, el resto de las características no van a ser muy críticas en este caso. Los reemplazos más comunes son los BC54X, se venden en todos lados y son muy baratos, más que los 2222.

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro

no el 2n2222a si, hoy pusiste 2n222a y me confundi, pero si te sirve! suerte!


----------



## awa

hay alguna razon para no usar un tl072 o 74, que daria mejor resultado?...


----------



## isaias el k-bro

el tema de los tl072, 074 es el ruido!
tienden a tener mucho ruido, mas si se los alimenta con fuente simple (9v), estan echos para trabajar con simetrica.
el pro que le encuentro es la ganancia, tienen mucho mas que un simple transistor, aparte de ser mas lineales
el contra es bueno el ruido ya mencionado, su construccion es un poco mas complicada (no mucho, pero llevan mas componentes), al tener mas componentes es mas dificultosa meterlo en intrumentos que no tienen espacio para meter estas cosas (mas su bateria)
el circuito que yo propuse me entro en una placa de 4 cm por 7cm, si no me equivoco! tambien se pueden experimentar con mucha variedad de transistores muy comunes y baratos, ya mencionados!
igual se puede elegir! que totalmente a gustos!


----------



## Cacho

La verdad no estoy de acuerdo con vos Isaías.

Los TL 07X tienen un nivel de ruido de alrededor de 14nV/√Hz, lo que los hace muy silenciosos y con la ganancia que se pide en este circuito no va a notarse el ruido propio del operacional más que el del transistor.
Más bien me inclino por el uso de un solo transistor porque un operacional común requiere de al menos +-5V (o 10V simples). Con una batería _quizá_ funcione, pero apenas se descargue un poco...

Hay algunos que pueden trabajar con voltajes de hasta +-2,5V y menos, pero son mucho más caros que un simple transistor y no vas a tener un gran beneficio con respecto al circuito planteado (en estas aplicaciones).

Saludos


----------



## awa

gracias Isaias... y cacho...
Yo pregunataba porque he visto algunas placas de preamp on board de bajos y tienen algun par de operacionales, y por ej el fender frontman 25b que anda por aquí, tambien trabaja con estos mismos, pero claro en este caso se alimenta con simetrica pero los ortros no.
Ahora la pregunta del millon es... porque las fabricas prefieren unsar AOPs que llevan mas elementos en lugar de hacerlo con un simple transistoro 2 cuando mucho.
Yo construi el de 2 fets con unos 2sk30A de toshiba pero no se si fueron los transistores pero no me gusto mucho como sonaba, aunque los transistores viendolo bien parece que son los idoneoas para esto, no quiero decir con eso que no mejoro, pero no me terminaba de convencer.
Por ahi le estaba errando en las impedancias, esto no lo se porque no entiendo mucho del tema impedancias, y no se como compensarlas, tal vez por eso pensaba en un buffer con el AOP, para evitarme que quede mal y no saber por que.


----------



## isaias el k-bro

Cuando me referia al tema del ruido, era cuando se usa un operacional con fuente simple, ahi si que se nota el ruido!
con sometrica no hay nada de ruido es verdad! disculpen si me esprese mal!

yo tambien me inclino por los transistores ( en este caso) ya que es mas simple su armado y no consumen nada!

PD: yo tambien probe los fets y no me gustaron nada, no habia ganancia, muy poca en comparacion con los npn


----------



## Cacho

awa dijo:
			
		

> ...he visto algunas placas de preamplificador on board de bajos y tienen algun par de operacionales, y por ej el fender frontman 25b que anda por aquí, tambien trabaja con estos mismos...porque las fabricas prefieren unsar AOPs que llevan mas elementos en lugar de hacerlo con un simple transistoro 2 cuando mucho...


Seguramente tienen algún control de tonos o filtros los circuitos que viste.
Esos son MUCHISIMO más fáciles de hacer con operacionales que con transistores, y ya que los estamos usando, que el preamplificador siga con los mismos componentes.



			
				isaias el k-bro dijo:
			
		

> Cuando me referia al tema del ruido, era cuando se usa un operacional con fuente simple, ahi si que se nota el ruido...


Eso pasa sólo si no está bien hecho el divisor de voltajes para obtener el "falso 0V" y las conexiones a esa nueva tierra. Si van todas a un solo punto y está bien armado, el ruido es mínimo y no lo vas a escuchar. Sólo podés medirlo con un osciloscopio.

Saludos


----------



## awa

gracias san cacho...
Aver si alguien me puede corregir o dar consejo de esto. Es una modificacion de uno de machimbre que colgo un poco mas arriba son 2 tonos y 2 vulomentes independientes da cada pastilla. Esto veine a que tengo un AOP que funciona a partir de 3v
y estaba vieno que los ne5532 tambien trabajan a partir de 3v, y bueno colocando un zocalo se puede cambiar el AOP y probar a ver cual nos gusta mas de sonido...


----------



## Cacho

Pero yo que logro que me descanonicen y me siguen poniendo el nick viejo    

A ver el circuito. Como son dos iguales, sólo miro el de arriba. El otro es igual.
El FET del principio hace de buffer para que la carga no la "vea" la bobina, sino el transistor. Te imaginarás que la corriente que puede entregar lapastilla en mínima. Ante el menor requerimiento se caería el voltaje.
Con un FET (la corriente de gate es entre prácticamente nula y menos todavía) se logra que la bobina sólo tenga que vérselas con ese transistor y el resto del circuito recibe corriente controlada por él.

C1 desacopla entonces la continua y solo pasa la alterna (sonido) a la etapa siguiente. Ahí aparece el control de tonos que no me gusta mucho a decir verdad, y la salida se suma a la del otro de manera incorrecta.

IC1a tendría que estar configurado al revés (como inversor). Se llama Sumador Inversor con Tierra Virtual el circuito, y en el tutorial del foro podés encontrar más información sobre el tema. VR5 setea la ganancia del circuito y C7 desacopla continua de nuevo.
De ahí a IC1b, que actúa como buffer y ya va a la salida. Como IC1a estará configurado como inversor, será recomendable conectar IC1b como buffer inversor para tener al final la señal en fase con la de entrada.

Podés probar distintos operacionales, pero por los valores de las resisencias de entrada al operacional, no creo que vayas a tener grandes diferencias entre los TL072 y los 5532, aunque si tenés oportunidad, bajá los valores de R9 y R10 a (por ejemplo) 1kΩ y el de VR5 a 5kΩ y usá los 5532.
Vas a reducir el ruido de las resistencias (ruido de Jhonson se llama) y el operacional tiene inclusive menos ruido que el 072.


Saludos


----------



## awa

Gracias cacho por responder en cualquier momento voy a repartir las estampitas de san cacho...   
Bueno esto es algo de lo que me recomendastes y algo mas, lo que no estoy seguro de este control de tono, mañana lo vere mejor aver de que otra forma puede implementar y espero mañana ya montarlo en protoboard a ver como va.


----------



## Cacho

Sigue sin gustarme el sumador...

Más bien es algo como lo de este esquema lo que necesitás (los valores serán los que vos calcules, no los tomes como guía).

Y nada de andar vendiendo estampitas mías que después me reclaman de la iglesia que tengo que pagar derechos de autor    

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

una consultita, podria reemplazar el transistor JFET por un operacional JFET?

como seria esto, 

saludos


----------



## awa

Pre onboard de 2 canales 1 para cada pastilla para asi conrolar los tonos y volumenes independientes para cada pastilla.
Gracias a algunas ayudas de sisko del cuartito DIyer...
bueno aqui dejo esquematico, PCB , fotillo y muestra...
el operacional que mejor me fue es un jrc4548 un TL072 tambien funciona bien, aunque el original del circuito un ne5532 no me dio buenos resultados, pero pueden probar con otros operacionales "colocarle  zocalo Dip 8 patas". C1 y C5 los cambie por unos 0.056uf para que de un poco mas de graves... lo demas se mantiene segun esquema...


















Prueba inicial a la salida del bajo.
YouTube - Basspreamp

Colocado pre para cada pastilla con tonos pasivos independientes.
YouTube - Video Bajo activ

http://diyers.forogratis.es/board/preamplificador-onboard-t2002.html

http://www.diyguitarist.com/Guitars/OA-GuitarPreamp.htm


----------------------------/////---------------------------
Buno aqui otra vez... para contarles que modifique el circuito, con la idea de ponerle eq de 2 bandas pero no pude se me complico demaciado, 
mas que nada porque lo queria controlar tanto activamente como pasivo, y no lo pude resolver pese a varios intentos, el tema es que se me ocurrio hacerle un bass boost, y bueno lo que hice fue lo siguiente puse las 2 salidas de las pastillas juntas despues de los potes de vol y el de tono pasivo oroginal tal cual a los 2 canañes juntos del pre, pero a un canal del pre le cambie el condensador de retrolaimentacion por uno mas grande unos 2200pF este dependera de la freq que quieran hacer el boost, quedando asi un canal preamplificado plano el cual se regula con el pote de tono normal y  el el otro canal con un boost de graves y a la salida de ambos coloque un pote de 470k para regular la mezcla de las 2 señales... 
"" Aviso los valores del pote y del condensador son arbitrarios no hice ningun calculo porque no se hacerlos, creo que con pote mas pequeños iria mejor "

Bueno ahora el sonido quedo con mas graves, no se si demaciados, pero en fin es otra variante, Uds. veran cual les gusta y modificaran lo que sea. 
Aqui la muestra... 
YouTube - bassboostmix 
en el ordenador se escuchaba bien pero al conectarlos al amplificador tuve que quitar  graves ya que para mi gusto heran demasiados.
SAlu2...


----------



## chacarock

me encanta, esta genial, se puede desir que es un oreyecto propio verdad? yo tambien queria esa libertad de pasar de ativo a pasivo sin perder controles de tono, y s eme hacia difisil, me ddesidi en hacer un bartolini, estoy preparando para postearlo, asi me ayudan con algunas dudas

saludos y felicitaciones

PD: me gusta como suena

edito: me mato la ultima version con el bass boost, definitivamente me gusta ese, espero este toda la información en tus post, ya me pongo a revisarlas detenidamente


----------



## awa

La base del proyecto es el link que deje anteriormente para guitarra, que constaba de 1 solo canal plano, basado en un operacional simple OP134A de burr-brown.
Con algo de ayuda hice las modificaciones para un operacionel doble, para mi idea inicial de controlar los tonos independientes para cada pastilla, que luego leyendo vi que los Rickenbacker tienen algo parecido ya que la salida de estos es estereo un canal para cada pastilla la cual puedes mezclar con un cable, o mandar para 2 amplificadores separados.
Al PCB lo curre bastante quedo muy pequeño algo asi como 3X3.5cm

En el de BassBoost el pote de 470k tendria que ser mas pequeño pero no se cuanto yo lo llege a probar con uno de 47k y fue bien el tema es que pueda separar las señales correctamente si se puede, cre oque lo correcto seria unsar un pote de blend.
Salu2...


----------



## chacarock

si opino lo mismo , para mezcla un pote de blend. saludos, llegate por mensajes nuevos , postie, un pre bartolini que estoy intentando clonar


saludos


----------



## sercrimson

hola a todos!! muchachos soy de argentina , les cuento que hace poco adquiri bajo crimson, activo!!, EL MI PROBLEMA ES QUE NO SE INSTALAR ESA SUPUESTA BATERIA DE 9, NO SE MUCHO DE ELECTRONICA, sin molestar alguien me puede ayudar. desde ya muchas gracias, y felicitaciones toda ESPAÑA!!


----------



## tiolucasxd

POrfavor tengo un problema con el potenciometro de salida del preamplificador de Don tillman le pongo un pote de 50k y se queda callado, pero si la coloco directo el prefunciona sin problemas me darian una solucion al problema gracias...


----------



## reynaldo gomar

hola gente como les va?

bien, directo al grano: tengo un bajo activo el cual el circuito activo acaba de fallar, he visto algunos reemplazos de emg y otras marcas pero son demasiado caros, y pues mi bajo es economico je je es un cruiser by crafter cx-100 que me gusta mucho pero sin el circuito activo pues no me gusta je je, quisiera saber si alguien tiene algun proyecto para armar un circuito activo de cuatro controles (volumen, graves, agudos, y otro mas que supongo es la ganancia) el circuito que fallo esta hecho con un tl062c entre capacitores, resistencias y demas, parece que la marca es "bassline II", es imposible repararlo (y encontrarlo) porque cuando lo habri se rompio y ahora tengo un bajo que no suena. adjunto unas fotos de el famoso circuito activo.

espero me puedan ayudar, y desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## chacarock

hola, pues en el foro hay un previo que supongo es del mismo tipo o de diseño parecido, el tema seri saber en que frecuencia cortaba tu pre. solo que el que esta publicado funciona con 15 0 -15 vol
nose si se pueda hacer a 9, ojala alguno de los chicos pueda ayudarte, yo cree  un tema con el bartolini NTMB, solo que no pude hacerlo aun, estan las placas, layouts y esquemas, bastante completo, un amigo lo hizo y me dijo que andaba, pero que tenia ruido, quizas no lo aislo bien o ademas de que los capasitores que pide son de tantalio y le puso electroliticos comunes, ceramicos en ves de poliester y cosas que suman, o restan,  bueno, suerte


----------



## reynaldo gomar

es muy grande para mi bajo je je me faltaria espacio para meterlo, ahun asi te agradesco. encontre uno que se llama aguilar obp-1 que es lo mas cercano a lo que necesito pero no encuentro esquemas electricos ni algo parecido a eso si tenen alguno por aqui pues me vendria de perlas, saludos.


----------



## chacarock

te parece? que bajo tenes?, es un tamaño estandar creo y lo dividi en dos placas para que sea mas comodo, este es un poquitin mas grande que el obp1, solo que lo hice con componentes normales y no con msd como los originales
 si encuentro algo te chiflo

saludos


----------



## reynaldo gomar

el detalle es que no tengo espacio para meter mas potes y el selector, de cualquier modo lo puedo hacer pasivo (me imagino je je) porque las pastillas son normales osea tienen solo dos cables cada una, no creo que sean activas, y pues teniendo las cosas asi solo me faltaria saber como conectar todo para que quede funcional.

ahunque tambien me gustaria que quedara activo como solia ser, talves consiga una pre activo, pero sera mas adelante, ahorita mejor voy a disfrutar mi bajo nuevo je je

de cualquier manera muchas gracias chakarock, y pues ahi estamos en caso de que salga algo nuevo


----------



## jorge morales

adjunto este esquema a tu consideracion saludos.


----------



## chacarock

la semana pasada arme el preamp de albert kroiser, tiene vol-vol-tono
lo hizo paera el jazz bass, tengo un hondoII jazz bass pero no lo puse aun, cuando lo testee les comento y si consigo grabar algo  lo pongo saludos


----------



## jorge morales

aqui dejo a tu consideracion este esquema con pre y amplificador para el bajo, saludos


----------



## jorge morales

otro esquema mas a su consideracion


----------



## Fogonazo

Este esquema no tengo ni idea de donde lo saqué, estaba dentro de mi disco de simulaciones y buscando otra cosa lo encontré, estaba nombrado como Pre-amplificador de Bajo, así que supongo que debe servir para eso. 

Según Multisim, posee excelentes prestaciones en lo referido a ganancia (Como primer etapa), respuesta a frecuencia y distorsión.

*Esquema*

​


----------



## xjonantrax

una pregunta, hice el powerpot de albert kreuzer pero como no consegui el bf245 le use un reemplazo el 2n3819, rehice el pcb ya que el orden de las patas es distinto, el punto es que cuando lo hice funcionar, no me dio tanta potencia como esperaba, es mas el bajo en modo pasivo me daba mas volumen, que pude hacer mal?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xjonantrax dijo:


> una pregunta, hice el powerpot de albert kreuzer pero *como no consegui el bf245 le use un reemplazo el 2n3819, rehice el pcb* ya que el orden de las patas es distinto, el punto es que cuando lo hice funcionar, no me dio tanta potencia como esperaba, es mas el bajo en modo pasivo me daba mas volumen, que pude hacer mal?


Con todos esos cambios, vos pensás que acá tenemos la bola de cristal para adivinar en que te has equivocado????
Si modificás algo, tenés que aprender a ser responsable de tus modificaciones...en particular si has modificado el PCB.


----------



## Bater

podria usar un mosfet 2n7000 o solo Jfet's?


----------



## xjonantrax

cual todos esos cambios? solo use un reemplazo y ordene el pcb de acuerdo al orden de las patas ya que no es igual, aca esta la imagen del pcb


----------



## Cacho

No sé si hayas ordenado bien las patas del transistor (no miré el datasheet, es mucho trabajo ), pero lo que se nota de leeeeeeeeeeejos es que el pote no está conectado a nada en dos de sus patas, y la salida tampoco.

Es normal que no funcione.

Saludos


----------



## xjonantrax

jaja son detalles que por hacerlo rapido no uni, ya que el circuito lo hice en placa perforada y no tome la delicadeza de completar bien el diseño en la pc, mi error


----------



## Cacho

Y mirando el datasheet (ahora sí), te recomiendo que revises cómo pusiste el transistor.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Aparte de errores ... ( y eso que es simplito ) , los jfet tienen mucha dispersion de valores entre uno y otro asi sean del mismo modelo . Yo arme el pre de Kreuzer y tuve que tocar todas las polarizaciones para tener buena ganancia .


----------



## xjonantrax

ohh entiendo, bueno al final me decidi por un operacional, por el tl071 y bueno este me resulto mejor 
si gustan les paso el esquema y el pcb


----------



## SERGIOD

xjonantrax dijo:


> ohh entiendo, bueno al final me decidi por un operacional, por el tl071 y bueno este me resulto mejor
> si gustan les paso el esquema y el pcb



Bueno subelo no mas que aquí toda colaboración es importante
*Utiliza el dof pdf*


----------



## xjonantrax

por cierto como exporto el pcb del pcbwizard a pdf, ya que intente hacerlo y no se podía(al menos yo no pude), y no me quedo mas que hacer la impresión desde el programa


----------



## Marck

Hey no se que paso aqui pero yo estoy re contra urgido de hacer el mismo circuito para un bajo que su circuito falló fue hurgado y no pude repararlo por ser smd, ya arme el circuito con los transistores fet bf245 y es bien raro por que tocando con mi dedo en la señal de entrada tiene buena ganancia buena señal de salida, pero cuando le meto las pastilla no sale nada probe insertando audio y suena fuerte luego se baja despues, lo veo demasiado inestable pienso que talvez esta mal alguna polarización lo estudiaria mas a fondo pero necesito para esta semana terminar todo y tengo que hacer 2 circuitos tengo clases y no podre alcanzar. 

por favor xjonantrax ayudame pasame ese circuito que te funciono o alguien que me ayude necesito un buen circuito que funcione garantizado. saludoss y gracias por orientarme


----------



## ahernandezcastro

hola muchachos agrego este comprobado es excelente. yo lo monte en bass es peavey fundations. trabaja de locuras.. espero que les guste. el diseño de placa es pequeño de tal forma q no ocupe gran espacio...
dios les bendice....
pds el si encuetran en ic original del circuito seria de pelos yo aca en colombia lo implemente  con el tl 081 ya que el propuesto en el esquema no lo pude conseguir aca ....


----------



## chacarock

hola ahernandezcastro
y dices que funciona? `regunto, porque un integrado y el otro son muy difeerentes nunca se me ocurrio adaptar los esquemas, sera cuestion de probar
saludos


----------



## ahernandezcastro

hola chacarock....
pos la verdad lo analises con el data sheet de cada IC..... la unica diferencia es el propuesto en el circuito tiene un menor consumo de corriente..... segun lo que leer dice que consume tan poca corriente que la bataria dura mas o menos 2 años en gastarse.. lo que hice solo fue confirgurar l circuito para que trabajara con el TL081... espero q te guste


----------



## chacarock

ok, lo probaremos y veremos
saludos y gracias


----------



## isaias el k-bro

me interesa bastante el pre propuesto por ahernandezcastro, si algún vuelvo a tener un bajo lo probare


----------



## fgllam

xjonantrax dijo:


> una pregunta, hice el powerpot de albert kreuzer pero como no consegui el bf245 le use un reemplazo el 2n3819, rehice el pcb ya que el orden de las patas es distinto, el punto es que cuando lo hice funcionar, no me dio tanta potencia como esperaba, es mas el bajo en modo pasivo me daba mas volumen, que pude hacer mal?



Buenas Muchachos. La verdad que a mi me pasó lo mismo que a xjonantrax. Pasivo tiene un volumen aceptable (aunque bajo para mi gusto, por eso hice el circuito), pero cuando conecto el Powerpot, la ganancia baja a la mitad. Tengo el BF245C instalado, es el que conseguí y la verdad, no se mucho de electrónica y de los datos en concreto de cada transistor, por lo que algunas de las cosas técnicas explicadas no las entendí muy bien.

Lo que yo quisiera saber es si tengo que reemplazar algún componente para lograr mas ganancia, pero con este mismo transistor ya que es el que tengo. Hasta ahora los que tuvieron este problema, terminaron haciendo otra cosa y con mas componentes, pero no encontré a ninguno que lo haya armado tal cual el circuito de Albert Kreuzer y le haya funcionado como se comenta. Les pido una mano, ya que por el tamaño y su simpleza, es ideal para un proyecto que tengo.

Desde ya, les agradezco la mano.


----------



## joari666

alguien tiene el circuito + componentes para un bajo de dos volumenes y dos tonos o como puedo amplificar la salida de mi bajo pasivo a activo


----------



## joshdvd

muchachos, una consulta,

tengo un amplificador de bajo eléctrico Peavey Max110, que se ve así:



lo que pasa es que no tiene salida de audio más allá que la del parlante y auriculares, y mi idea es poder usarlo como monitor (de audio) y agregarle una salida de señal que se pueda enviar a una consola (o mixer), porque el bajo sólo tiene un conector.

se me ocurre hacerla de esta manera:



agregando un preamplificador con un LM741 (o un TL071) justo antes de la entrada del amplificador de potencia , y de allí sacar la señal, usando este circuito, alimentado con su propia fuente inependiente:






(fuente: Preamplificador con Amplificadores Operacionales / LM324 ( Completo Hardware ))


entonces, mi consulta es:
en su experiencia, es descabellada mi idea o es factible?

saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y por que no te tomás justo antes del volumen así tenés control de tonos y ganancia ?


----------



## joshdvd

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y por que no te tomás justo antes del volumen así tenés control de tonos y ganancia ?



me equivoqué en el dibujo, pero lo que quise decir es que lo quiero tomar antes del amplificador de potencia, que es después del volumen.

lo quiero tomar de allí porque al presionar el botón "tune", apaga la salida de audio para que no se escuche cuando el bajo está siendo afinado.

sobre el circuito, no es descabellado? 

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es descabellado , estaría bien , quizás tomando de antes del volumen no tengas que darle ganancia al operacional


----------



## joshdvd

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es descabellado , estaría bien , quizás tomando de antes del volumen no tengas que darle ganancia al operacional



No te había entendido, voy a probar así como dices, en todo caso a la salida del operacional agregaría un potenciómetro para ajustar el nivel de la señal de salida.

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

También , o se lo ponés para modificar un poco la ganancia del operacional, probá


----------



## joshdvd

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También , o se lo ponés para modificar un poco la ganancia del operacional, probá


Listo, hice a como sugeriste y quedó perfecto. Sin necesidad de amplificación, sólo como adaptador de impedancias.

Muchísimas gracias.

Por si a alguien le interesa acá dejo un resumen y unas cuantas fotos:

- Tomé la señal de entrada del potenciómetro de volumen. (Que igual al poner el afinador queda silenciado).
- Agarré un cargador de teléfono celular huérfano, que da 5VDC y 200mA, modifiqué la parte de la salida (que es AC), para dublicar el voltaje y así tener +5V y -5V para alimentar el opamp, (que poniéndole 2,000uF a la salida quedó en +6V y -6V).
- El "enchufe" del excargador de celular (ahora fuente del opamp) va en el botón de encendido, para que se encienda junto con el ampli.
- Retiré el conector para entrada ACTIVA, que el bajista de la banda nunca ha usado y tiene pinta de jamás usar, y allí puse el conector de salida, de otro tipo para que alcanzara bien, y así no tener que hacerle agujeros al amplificador.
- Listo, el amplificador quedó como que no ha pasado nada, a diferencia que el conector "ACTIVE" es ahora una salida para otro monitor o consola/mixer.


----------



## matilippi81

Machimbre dijo:


> negrus06, depende del bajo que tengas.
> 
> Aquí adjunto un circuito para jazz bass o cualquier modelo con la configuración dos micros-dos potes de volumen-un pote de tono.
> 
> Si no se tiene esta configuración con algo de  este circuito puede separarse en bloques para adaptarlo a otra configuración. S1 y S2 son opcionales, S1 selecciona entre dos rangos para el pote de tono y S2 enmudece la salida (mute). Para mas detalles http://www.albertkreuzer.com/start.htm


Hola Machimbre, refloto tu post ya que tengo un bajo Washburn activo pero no me gusta mucho como suena (distorsiona y los potes no funcionan bien) quiero cambiar todo el circuito (activo y potes usando los micro). mi bajo tiene dos pote de volumen, uno es volumen y encendido y un control de tono. Ahora el circuito que publicaste creo que funcionaria, no termino de comprender cono seria la coneccion, podrias explicarme como conectar esa placa en un circuito? Saludos y gracias por la data.


----------



## Fogonazo

matilippi81 dijo:


> Hola Machimbre, refloto tu post ya que tengo un bajo Washburn activo pero no me gusta mucho como suena (distorsiona y los potes no funcionan bien) quiero cambiar todo el circuito (activo y potes usando los micro). mi bajo tiene dos pote de volumen, uno es volumen y encendido y un control de tono. Ahora el circuito que publicaste creo que funcionaria, no termino de comprender cono seria la coneccion, podrias explicarme como conectar esa placa en un circuito? Saludos y gracias por la data.






​Las entradas de tus micrófonos serian las flechas que ingresan al circuito.
La salida del previo seria la flecha que sale del circuito.
P1 y P2 son los potenciómetros de volumen, opcionalmente reemplazas uno de estos por uno con switch para encender el previo.
P3 es el control de tono. 
El switch S1(A)+S1(B) cambia el rango del control de tono.


----------



## matilippi81

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​Las entradas de tus micrófonos serian las flechas que ingresan al circuito.
> La salida del previo seria la flecha que sale del circuito.
> P1 y P2 son los potenciómetros de volumen, opcionalmente reemplazas uno de estos por uno con switch para encender el previo.
> P3 es el control de tono.
> El switch S1(A)+S1(B) cambia el rango del control de tono.


Gracias capo! me sacas de un pedal y no comprender... Abrazo!


----------

